# biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor



## biowaba (15. Apr. 2010)

Ein freundliches Hallo an alle Forummitglieder und Besucher,

ich möchte mich vorstellen:  Roland Bräutigam – Vertriebsleiter – biowaba GmbH

biologische Wasserbehandlungstechnologie und innovative Filtertechnik für :

 

Gartenteich                  Aquarium                   Pool      und        Schwimmteich

Die biowaba GmbH entstand auf sehr eigenartige Weise.

Vor 4 Jahren ließen wir uns einen Gartenteich und einen Schwimmteich bauen. Hatten zum damaligen Zeitpunkt noch keine Ahnung von Wasser, wollten keine Chemie und fielen so, wie viele andere auch auf Versprechungen von Anbietern herein, die uns Glauben machten, etwas von natürlich aufbereitetem Wasser zu verstehen.

Leider fehlgeschlagen und nur Probleme, was nun?

Not macht erfinderisch, so nahmen wir uns dem Thema Wasser an, forschten, entwickelten und bauten nach um nach eigene biologische Wasserbehandlungstechnik.

In der Zwischenzeit hatten wir natürlich auch, wie viele andere Misserfolge, Rückschläge und die bekannten Kinderkrankheiten unserer Technik. Doch wir gaben nicht auf!

Mittlerer Weile wurde aus der anfänglichen Not ein Unternehmen mit innovativen Produkten, die sich durchaus sehen lassen können und in der Fachwelt sehr gut angenommen werden.

Wir ruhen uns nun nicht auf den Erfolgen aus und entwickeln natürlich weiter. Ohne Praxisbezug ist dies allerdings nicht möglich. Wir brauchen Kritiker, Mitstreiter und Anwender die uns mit ihren Erfahrungen helfen und denen wir für die Lösung ihrer Probleme hilfreich zur Seite stehen können.

Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich hier im Forum angemeldet und sehe nicht den Vertrieb unserer Produkte im Vordergrund, sondern möchte auch denen helfen, die nicht das nötige Kleingeld haben um sich teure Technik anzuschaffen. Für viele Dinge gibt es einfache und kostengünstige Lösungen, für alles gibt es Lösungen, man muss nur darüber reden, oft ist es einfacher als man denkt.

Wer mehr über uns erfahren möchte, unter www.biowaba.de könnt Ihr Euch umfangreich informieren. Für Fragen stehe ich gern zur Verfügung und versuche natürlich auch auf die eine oder andere Frage hier im Forum selbst zu antworten.

Ich hoffe für einige hier etwas Neugier geweckt zu haben und würde mich freuen, wenn wir kritisch hinterfragt werden würden.

Beste Grüße , Roland


----------



## Dodi (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor*

Na dann:

:willkommen, Roland!

Auf ein nettes Miteinander - auch wir würden uns freuen, wenn Du Dich mit Deiner mittlerweile gewonnenen Erfahrung im Teichbereich hier hilfreich mit einbringst!


----------



## nihoeda (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor*

Ach von uns aus der unmittelbaren Nachbarschaft ein

:willkommen



und viel Spaß hier 

Lg Nicole


----------



## RKurzhals (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor*

Hallo Roland,
es ist immer sehr erfreulich, Profis hier im Forum zu treffen! 
Wenn Du einen thread hier eröffnest, dann kannst Du uns auch sicherlich über die homepage Deiner Firma hinaus helfen...
Meine Fragen wären in der Richtung: Biowaba platziert sich in seiner Effektivität als verbesserter Sandfilter ohne Chlorzugabe für Schwimmteiche.
Hier im Forum liegt der Schwerpunkt weniger auf sauberem Wasser für Schwimmteiche, als auf "funktionierende" Ökosysteme. Die Koiteichbesitzer publizieren hier einiges über "Schwerkraftsysteme" zur Wasseraufbereitung.
Wo genau siehst Du da Deine Produktlinie? Für wen lohnt sie sich?


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor*

:Willkommen2 im Forum

Auf einen interessanten Erfahrungsaustausch


----------



## biowaba (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> es ist immer sehr erfreulich, Profis hier im Forum zu treffen!
> Wenn Du einen thread hier eröffnest, dann kannst Du uns auch sicherlich über die homepage Deiner Firma hinaus helfen...
> Meine Fragen wären in der Richtung: Biowaba platziert sich in seiner Effektivität als verbesserter Sandfilter ohne Chlorzugabe für Schwimmteiche.
> ...



Hallo Rolf,
danke für die Begrüßung, sicher werde ich auch einen Thread eröffnen, bin aber noch sehr frisch hier im Forum und möchte nicht als Schlaumeier auftreten, der alles besser weis!
Ich muss mir erst einmal einen Überblick verschaffen, wer sich hier mit welchen Themen und vor allem mit welchen Grundlagen beschäftigt. Genau wie Du es mit Deiner ersten Einschätzung zum biowaba-System sagst, das System als verbesserten Sandfilter für Schwimmteiche zu sehen geht es vielen anderen auch. Man muss es von unserer Seite her langsam an Hand von Beispielen erklären, da wir nicht davon ausgehen können, dass andere sofort wissen und merken, um was es eigentlich geht.

Das biowaba-System ist etwas in Kurzform auf unserer Homepage unter biowaba-Konzept erläutert, dies ist die eigentliche Grundlage, auf der sich  sehr viele Anwendungsbereiche in Bezug auf  die biologische Wasserbehandlung und chemiefreie Erhaltung von Gewässern mit dem biowaba-System aufbauen.

Die Nähr- und Schwebstoffminimierung im Gewässer steht dabei im Vordergrund. 
Dies in unterschiedlichen Gewässertypen zu erzielen ist immer mit den gleichen Herangehensweisen aber mit unterschiedlichen Systemkomponenten je nach Gewässertyp möglich.
Dazu gehört unter anderem auch der Schwimmteich. 
Alle anderen Gewässerformen wie Gartenteiche, Fischteiche, Aquarien; Wasserspiele; Springbrunnen; Koiteiche; Schwimmbäder; Regenwasserspeicher und vieles andere mehr gehören ebenso zu den möglichen Einsatzgebieten des biowaba-Systems.

Die biowaba GmbH hält dabei an Erkenntnissen fest, die aus Studien anderer Systeme erlangt wurden und favorisiert immer den bestmöglichsten Reinigungseffekt in einem Gewässer mit sehr einfachen Methoden. Damit versuchen wir die Probleme, die in Zusammenhang mit Schwebstoffen; Algen und Nährstoffen und anderen organischen Einflussfaktoren im Wasser stehen zu lösen, in dem wir eben diese Einflussfaktoren minimieren und so die Probleme gar nicht erst entstehen lassen.

Unter der Beachtung sehr unterschiedlicher Wünsche und Vorstellungen zu den verschiedenen Gewässertypen wird es immer mehrere Möglichkeiten geben, diese zu verwirklichen. Dazu gibt es genügend Anbieter und Verfechter sehr unterschiedlicher Techniken, deren Beurteilung immer vom Standpunkt des Betrachters abhängig sein wird. 

Dem Anwender die Auswahl zu erleichtern ist nicht ganz einfach, da jeder Anbieter immer sein System favorisieren wird und als das beste aller Systeme darstellt.

Genau dass wollen wir nicht tun. 
Die, die sich für uns entscheiden, dürfen es aus eigener Überzeugung und werden nicht dazu überredet. Nur wer auch selbst bereit ist, sich etwas mit den Grundlagen der biologischen Wasserbehandlung entsprechend unserem Konzept zu befassen, wird selbst merken, dass es sich lohnt einfach zu Denken und dementsprechend zu Handeln.

Beste Grüße, Roland


----------



## Eugen (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor*



biowaba schrieb:


> . Wir brauchen Kritiker, Mitstreiter und Anwender die uns mit ihren Erfahrungen helfen und denen wir für die Lösung ihrer Probleme hilfreich zur Seite stehen können.



Hallo Roland,
da ich gerade einen neuen Teich anlege, stelle ich mich dafür gerne zur Verfügung.

Als aller erstes natürlich als Anwender,wenn du mir verräts,wie ich zu diesem Mittelchen komme.  (gern per PN )
Ob ich dann zum Mitstreiter werde 
Zum Kritiker tauge ich aber auf jeden Fall.


----------



## rainer_grunda (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor*

Wow, wirklich schicker Teich, da kann ein regulärer Teichbesitzer nur neidisch sein.
Aber ich denke, der macht auch ne Menge Arbeit! 
Gruß


----------



## biowaba (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor*



rainer_grunda schrieb:


> Wow, wirklich schicker Teich, da kann ein regulärer Teichbesitzer nur neidisch sein.
> Aber ich denke, der macht auch ne Menge Arbeit!
> Gruß



Danke für die Blumen ! der Teich sieht nicht nur einigermaßen gut aus, er macht auch kaum Arbeit ! wir lassen eine biologische Wasserbehandlungsanlage für uns arbeiten und springen natürlich lieber ins Wasser als etwas zu tun, schließlich wollen wir uns ja im und am Teich erholen und nicht sein Slkave sein:smoki
100 m² Wasserfläche und 80 m³ Wasservolumen benötigen weniger Pflege als so mancher denkt
Beste Grüße Roland


----------



## Digicat (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor*

Servus Roland

Ja, du hast Recht, Volumen ist durch nix zu ersetzen .... 
Die Wasserwerte bleiben dadurch viel stabiler und sind nicht so anfällig gegen Umwelteinflüssen ....



 

Dennoch hatten wir Algen


 

 

 

Uns störten sie nicht .... darunter bildete sich ein Milieu das das Leben prächtig gedeihen ließ


----------



## biowaba (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor*



> Uns störten sie nicht .... darunter bildete sich ein Milieu das das Leben prächtig gedeihen ließ



Hallo Helmut, eben weil verschiedene Leute auch verschiedene Ansprüche haben ist für den einen die Natur, so wie sie ist und wie in Deinem Teich prächtig lebt o.k. , für den anderen ist es anstrebsamer die Natur dort zu belassen wo sie sich wohlfühlt und den Schwimmbereich für sich selbst sauber, keimfrei und klar zu halten.

So unterschiedlich die Ansprüche sind, so unterschiedlich sind natürlich auch die Möglichkeiten beides zu erreichen.
Wenn alle voneinander lernen und fair miteinander umgehen kann jedem auf eine Weise geholfen werden, die zur Realisierung der jeweiligen Ansprüche des einzelnen dient.

Gruß, Roland


----------



## Digicat (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor*

Servus Roland

Ja, die Ansprüche .... ich bin der Meinung das es nicht immer "Clean" sein muß ....

Kommt aber natürlich auf die Größe des Teiches an.
Wir hatten ja wie man auf dem Übersichtsfoto sieht eine große Fläche die algenfrei war/ist, die Algen durften nur in gewissen Bereichen vor sich hin wachsen  vorallem dort wo eine Reinigung mit Zerstörung einher gegangen wäre. So in den Bereich der Nadelsimse .... Bild #3+4


----------



## biowaba (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor*

Hallo Helmut,

die Bilder Deines Teiches sind sehr interessant, sie zeigen deutlich, wie sich die Algen in den bepflanzten Zonen bilden und ausbreiten. Mit etwas biologisch abbauberem Flockungsmittel und einer geigneten Filtration ist es möglich die überschüssigen Nährstoffe ( vorallem Phosphat ) aus dem Wasser zu entfernen. Damit wird der Nährstoffgehalt des Wassers auf ein solches Niveau gesenkt, dass die Planzen gut wachsen, die Algen aber nicht mehr austreiben können. Somit ist klares natürliches Wasser ohne Trübung und ohne Schwebstoffe möglich.
 
Die Gewässergröße spielt dabei keine Rolle. Wie in großen ist es auch in kleinen Wasservolumen möglich, immer klares Wasser zu erhalten. Natürlich ist die Anlagengröße der Wasserbehandlungstechnik sowie die Umwälzung entsprechend der Wassermenge anzupassen.


----------



## Eugen (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor*

hallo Roland,

ich bin grad dabei einen neuen Teich zu bauen und Neuem grundsätzlich aufgeschlossen.
Allerdings wird das ein "Naturteich", sprich ohne Filtertechnik und Fische. Allerdings mit einer recht üppigen Bepflanzung.
In der "Einlaufphase" wird es sicher auch Trübungen und Algen geben.
Um dies abzukürzen würde mich ein Experiment mit diesem "Algowane" interessieren.

Frage: Ist bei Anwendung dieses Mittels ein Filter bzw. eine Umwälzung zwingend erforderlich ?
und: gibt es auch ne Gratisprobe ? (für ca 10m³) 
Denn so 30.-€ nur so zum Ausprobieren ist mir für ein Mittel,das noch nicht sooo lange auf dem Markt ist, doch zu teuer.
Ich werde hier im Forum bestimmt über Erfolg/Mißerfolg berichten.

PS: Ich bin,was Naturteiche angeht, nicht ganz unbeleckt.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor*

 Roland und :willkommen bei uns Teich-:crazy

Ich freu mich auf einen konstruktiven Erfahrungsaustausch


----------



## biowaba (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor*

hallo Eugen,
ersteinmal Danke für das Interesse an "Neuem". 
Das biologisch abbaubare Flockungsmittel funktioniert auch ohne Filteranlage, dann setzen sich die Flocken allerdings am Boden des Gewässers ab, sie können so nicht aus dem Wasser entfernt werden und die in ihnen enthaltenen überschüssigen Nährstoffe bleiben im Wasser.
Sinnvoller ist das Mittel mit einer entsprechenden installierten Umwälz- und Filteranlage zu betreiben.
Das Mittel sollte auch möglichst gut in das Wasser eingemischt und verteilt werden, was ohne Pumpe nur sehr schwer möglich ist.
Normaler Weise ist folgende Vorgehensweise zu empfehlen:
- Installation einer Umwälz-Filteranlage ( Bodenabsaugstutzen im Teich + Pumpe + Filter + Dosierstation für das Mittel mit Einimpfstelle in der Rücklaufleitung zum Teich )
- bei der Erstbefüllung des Teiches wird auf 10m³ Wasser - 1 Liter des Mittels über die Dosierstation innerhalb eines Tages eingegeben
- dabei wird der Filter umfahren, indem das Filterventil auf Zirkulieren gestellt wird, so kann sich das Mittel gleichmäßig im Wasser verteilen und über 1-2 Tage hinweg Mikroalgen und Schwebstoffe flocken
- ab dem 2. - 3. Tag kann dann der Filter in Betrieb gehen, dabei werden die bis dahin geflockten organischen Stoffe im Filter festgehalten
- hat der Filter einen Differenzdruck von 0,2 bar Druckerhöhung errreicht kann er Rückgespült werden, dabei werden die gefilterten Stoffe aus dem Wasserkreislauf entfernt und stehen zur Nutzung als Dünger zum Beispiel für das Gießen von Pflanzen zur Verfügung
- nun ist der erste Nährstoffaustrag aus dem Wasser erfolgt, es wird nun das Mittel nur noch in einer Dosierung von 1 Liter Mittel zu 10 m³ Wasser innerhalb eines Monats zudosiert, um ein Gleichgewicht der Nährstoffe einzustellen und überschüssige Nährstoffe durch die weiter laufende Filtration aus dem Wasser entfernen zu können

-  mit dieser Methode werden Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser entfernt, die überschüssig sind, es wird so verhindert, dass Algen trotz klarem Wasser gebildet werden könnten
- die Pflanzen haben aber trotzdem noch soviel Nähstoffe, dass ihr Wachstum nicht eingeschränkt wird, im Gegenteil sie wachsen sehr gut

Eugen, wenn Dir diese Informationen ausreichen und behilflich sind eine Entscheidung zum Test erleichtern, würde ich mich natürlich freun weiter über einen Test zu sprechen.
Ohne eine Umwälz- und Filteranlage wird es nicht richtig funktionieren und Du wärst mit den ergebnissen sicher nicht zufrieden gestellt.


----------



## Eugen (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor*

ok,ich habs verstanden.

Mir geht es allerdings in erster Linie um klares Wasser im Anfangsstadium,bis eben der Teich "eingelaufen" ist.
Die "überschüssigen" Nährstoffe übernehmen dann die Pflanzen.
Eine Verteilung im Wasser wäre das geringste Problem. 

Allerdings habe ich nicht vor eine halbe Fabrik neben den Teich zu setzen. 

Aus deinen Erklärungen folgere ich,daß das Mittelchen eher für Pools oä. geeignet sein mag, nicht allerdings für einen technikfreien Pflanzenteich.


----------



## biowaba (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor*

Servus Eugen,

leider etwas fehleingeschätzt von Dir was die Einsatzmöglichkeiten angeht, nicht nur im Pool oder Schwimmbad, sondern eben auch im Teich ist das System bestens geeignet. Auch als Ergänzung zu pflanzentechnischen Klärsystemen hilfts es den Nährstoffgehalt im Wasser so zu steuern, dass Pflanzen gut wachsen und eben die überschüssigen Nährstoffe nicht zu Algenbildung zur Verfügung stehen !

Anbei noch ein Bild zu einer Teichwassersanierungsanlage, die zum Beispiel eingesetz werden kann, wenn keine Umwälz-Filteranlage installiert ist oder werden kann.
 
damit kann das Mittel dosiert eingetragen, gut im Wasser verteilt und anschließend die geflockten Schwebstoffe ausgefiltert werden.
Sie wird verwendet für die sanierung von trübem Wasser und auch wie in Deinem Fall als Übergangslösung, bis die eigentliche Pflanzenfilterzone aktiv geworden ist.
Also auch als Miet-Technik, die man nicht kaufen sondern nur im Badarfsfall einsetzen kann.


----------



## biowaba (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Roland und :willkommen bei uns Teich-:crazy
> 
> Ich freu mich auf einen konstruktiven Erfahrungsaustausch



Servus Ralf, ich finde das Forum hier richtig gut gemacht und langsam sehr großen Gefallen an den netten Leuten und den sehr interessanten Beiträgen hier !


----------



## nihoeda (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor*

Halli Hallöschen 

so nun melde ich mich mal schnell nebenbei zu Wort !  

Wir hatten das Vergnügen und durften uns den Schwimmteich von Roland (biowaba)
anschauen und auch  die ganze Filtertechnik  wir waren hellauf begeistert ! 
Die kurze Zeit die wir bei Roland waren war sehr schön und sehr Informativ 
Wenn ihr die Gelegenheit doch mal haben sollte macht mit Roland einen Termin aus und schaut euch das ganze Objekt mal an 
Nur zu Empfehlen !!!!

Badensachen mitnehmen smoki


----------



## lucent01 (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor*

Boardregel 2.9 Werbung in eigener Sache

_"Beiträge oder Themen, die offensichtlich dazu dienen Werbung in eigener Sache zu tätigen, werden nicht geduldet und von der Forenleitung sofort gelöscht. Eine Nichtbeachtung dieser Grundregel wird unter Einhaltung folgender Verwarnstufen zum Ausschluss aus dem Forum führen"_


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor*

et muss doch keiner dat teure zeuch kaufen und er übertreibts doch net  - ich denke die Kundenzielgruppe vom Roland geht eher in Richtung Luxusschwimmbadtechnik usw. 

Ich freue mich jedenfalls, wenn hier jemand mit seinem Profi Know How den Fragenden mit gutem Rat beiseite steht und *kostenfrei*' etwas aus dem geheimen Nähkästchen plaudert 

ich denke, wir sollten mal nicht päpstlicher als der Papst sein. So lange er uns Teich :crazy hilft eine biologische Optimierung zu nseren Selbstbauvarianten zu finden - warum nicht ?


----------



## lucent01 (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor*

...darum empfiehlt uns Roland im Thread von Testpilot "Stromsparpumpe gesucht" auch die folgende Pumpe "Mega Power Pumpe MP 8000", die es, oh Wunder, fast gleichlautend im Shop von biowaba gibt...

Liebe Grüße
Lucent


----------



## Annett (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor*

Guten Abend.

Lucent hat nicht ganz Unrecht...
So wirklich glücklich sind wir mit der derzeitigen Situation nicht. Es ist und bleibt eine Gradwanderung. Wir möchten das Forum einfach nicht als Werbeplattform missbraucht sehen.
Es soll eine unabhängige Informationsquelle für Hilfesuchende bleiben. 
Andererseits kann man davon ausgehen, dass die meisten User clever genug sind, diese Werbung zu erkennen und als solche zu werten. 

@Roland
Vielleicht kannst Du ja anderen helfen, ohne fast jedes Mal (ausschließlich) für Deine Produkte die Werbetrommel zu rühren?!
Andere schaffen das schließlich auch.


----------



## lucent01 (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor*

Hallo Annett,

vielen Dank für dieses Salomonische Urteil! Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich habe nichts gegen gute Tipps, auch gute kommerzielle Tipps sind i.d.R. herzlich Willkommen! Auf der anderen Seite habe ich die Unabhängigkeit dieses Forums immer sehr geschätzt! 

Nun wurde ja alles gesagt und wir freuen uns jetzt an dem (non-profit) Wissen von Roland partizipieren zu können...

Liebe Grüße
Lucent


----------



## biowaba (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor*

hallo zusamen,
ganz kurz nochmal zur Klarstellung !
Ich hatte mich beim Anmelden hier im Forum mit der Forumleitung besprochen und auch bereits mit Helmut abgestimmt, dass ich mich in meinen Beiträgen nicht auf Werbung konzentriere, sondern hier nur helfen möchte, Fragen richtig und aus meinem Kenntnisstand heraus zu beantworten. Wie ich auch Helmut darlegte, ist es nicht ganz leicht, wenn man eine Frage beantworten darf, es ohne den eigentlichen Informationsinhalt zu tun ! Auch Helmut hatte daruf keine wirkliche Antwort, wie dies lösbar sei
Nun, ich seh es so : ich gehöre zu denen, die sehr gern helfen und sehr offen sowie fair sind , wer es für sich in Anspruch nehmen möchte, geholfen zu bekommen kann es gerne tun, kaufen muß bei mir keiner, der es nicht wirklich will
Auch andere haben gute Lösungen, das spreche ich keinem ab. Wieviele gibt es aber, die hier im Forum nach einer Lösung für ihr Problem suchen, wie sollen sie geholfen bekommen, wenn man nicht das Kind beim Namen nennen darf, ich mach das ja nun schon sehr verhalten, werde nun versuchen es noch verhaltener zu tun.
Wir sind doch alle erwachsene Menschen und wissen wie die Marktwirtschaft funktioniert, was spricht bitte dagegen Informationen als Hilfestellung zu bringen, es kann ja jeder für sich entscheiden was er für sich einsetzten will, oder es selbst baut, warum nicht. Ohne Neues anzuhören und sich damit zu befassen würden immer wieder die gleichen Probleme entstehen und gerade das wollt ihr doch nicht

Also, wenn Ihr möchtet, auf ein gutes faires Miteinander


----------



## Dr.J (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor*

Hallo,

ich möchte noch ergänzend hinzufügen, dass Anfragen, die die Produkte von Roland (biowaba) betreffen, bitte direkt per PN an ihn zu richten sind. Ich denke, wenn sich jemand näher für diese Produkte interessiert, kann der/diejenige sich bei ihm per PN oder seiner Internetseite schlau machen.

Ein gezieltes "Product Placement"dürfte hiermit unterbunden werden.

Hinweis:
Ich/Wir werden auch in Zukunft direkte Produktbewerbungen aus allen Beiträgen (nicht nur aus denen von Roland) entfernen.


----------



## Digicat (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor*

Guten morgen Roland, Guten morgen Teichfreunde

Hmmmm .... Roland nachdem du mich ja namentlich genannt hast .... 
Ich persönlich weiß mir keinen Rat wie man einen "Spagat" zwischen Hilfestellung und Werbung vermeiden könnte ... hast auch richtig bemerkt, zu meiner Person.

Vielleicht sollte man mehr ins "Grundlegende" eines Teichbaues eingehen, als mit techn. Hilfsmittel zu versuchen Probleme zu beheben .... 

Mit "Grundlegend" meine ich:

das Verhältnis zwischen Teichfläche und Volumen
die Tiefe des Teiches
die Uferrandgestaltung
das Pflanzsubstrat
die Pflanzenauswahl
die Besatzauswahl
und ... und ...

Und erst wenn sich mit diesen Mitteln nix mehr richten läßt .. die Technik hervor zaubert ...

Es ist doch so, daß viele User sich bei uns anmelden um eine Lösung ihres Teichproblemes zu bekommen ...
Und das geht meißt relativ leicht in dem man die Grundlegenden "Regeln" bespricht und daraus sich eine Diskussion entwickelt die von positiven Ausgang geprägt ist.

Mir fällt leider  auf, daß neue User zuerst immer nach Technik fragen, obwohl "Grundlegendes" in Ihren Teichen falsch ist.

Darum auch immer die Frage nach Bildern, nur so kann man die Situation richtig einschätzen ....

Technik ist für mich das letzte Glied in der Kette, wenn schon garnix mehr geht.

Soll aber jetzt nicht heißen das ich für neue Ideen verschlossen bin ....


----------



## Dr.J (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor*

Und ergänzend zu Helmut's Beitrag:

Es gibt auch Teich mit/ohne Fischbesatz (Keine Koiteiche), die komplett ohne Technik auskommen. Dort übernehmen genügend Pflanzen die "Technikaufgabe". Mein kleiner Teich (mit Fischbesatz) zum Beispiel kommt seit 10 Jahren komplett ohne Filtertechnik aus, und Probleme mit Algen hatte ich nur im 1. Jahr. Inzwischen hab ich im Frühjahr eine Handvoll Algen (was nicht schlimm ist) und glasklares Wasser das ganze Jahr über.

Was ich damit sagen will, ist, wenn man die grundlegenden Regeln, wie oben oder in den Fachbeiträgen angesprochen, beachtet, kann man auch ohne teure Technik und irgendwelchen "Mittelchen" auskommen. Beweise dafür (also Teiche ohne Technik), dass es funktioniert, gibt es hier genug.


----------



## goldfisch (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor*



biowaba schrieb:


> "ob im Schwimmbad oder Teich, mit - biowaba - behandeltes Wasser ist immer gleich, sauber, klar und super weich "
> .



Hallo,

Der Werbeslogan stimmt erst einmal:

Ich habe keine Ahnung von Schwimmteichen, kann mir aber vorstellen, für jemanden der die ethisch vertreten kann, Chitosan eine Alternative zu Chlor ist. Die Moralkeule möchte ich nicht schwingen, letztendlich ist jede nicht zur eigenen Ernährung dienende Fischhaltung Eitelkeit.

aber

In Zusammenhang mit Teichfischen möchte ich bemerken, das die üblichen __ Hartwasserfische wie __ Goldfisch und Koi eine saure Lösung von Chitosan allenfalls tolerieren. Anspruchsvollerer Arten z.b. Sonnenfische, Orfen ...  dürften recht schnell mit dem Bauch nach oben schwimmen. Einen kurzzeitigen Einsatz als Arznei kann ich mangels Fachwissens nicht beurteilen.

Für Weichwasserfische egal ob Teich oder Aquarium halte ich es ebenfalls gesünder die Wasserqualtität des Habitats durch mischen von destillierten Wasser mit Chemie zb. Aluminumsalzen nachzubilden.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## biowaba (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor*

Hallo Jürgen,

Danke, es scheint Du hast bereits Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet !

Grundsätzlich setzen wir das biologisch abbaubare Flockungsmittel für die Wasserbehandlung im Schwimmbad, Schwimmteich und Teich ohne Fischbesatz ein.
Dort sorgt es däfür, dass Mikrostoffe überhaupt erst filterfähig werden können.

Mit Fischbesatz wie in Aquarien, Fischteichen oder Gartenteichen habe ich persönlich noch keine weitreichenden Erfahrungen machen können, da wir unser Haupteinsatzgebiet in den o.g. Bereichen sehen.

Gleichzeitig bin ich selbst seit August vorigen Jahres dabei, ganz vorsichtig am eigenen Freilandaquarium und im Teich mit dem Mittel zu arbeiten.

Da ich bis heute selbst noch keine richtige automatische Filteranlage an beiden installieren konnte habe ich in der Zwischenzeit das Mittel nur händisch eingegeben und damit bereits gute Ergebnisse auch mit der provisorischen Filteranlage erzielt.

( Der Teich war durch einen Fachbetrieb angelegt worden, funktioniert aber leider nicht und so entstand vor 4 Jahren überhaupt für mich erst das Thema Wasser)

Wichtig bei Fischen ist die ausgewogene Dosierung und Durchmischung !

Mein Fischbesatz sind:  
Stör, Sonnenbarsch,__ Schleie, __ Gründling, Krebs, __ Schleierschwanz, Goldfich, Karpfen, Koi.

Ich bin leider kein Fischexperte,  und würde natürlich gern auch hier mehr lernen, vorallem was sonstige Kaltwasserfische angeht.
Bisher haben in meinen eigenen Gewässern alle überlebt, fühlen sich im klaren Wasser wohl, wachsen und gedeien und haben alle auch den harten Winter unbeschadet überstanden.

Im Augenblick bin ich dabei das Freilandaquarium und den Teich über eine neue automatische Filteranlage zu koppeln, dann beide mit dem Mittel zu dosieren und hier weitere Erfahrungen zu sammeln.

Da ich auch, wie viele hier Probleme im Teich habe was Fadenalgen angeht, versuche ich nun alle Pflanzen, bis auf einpaar wenige zu entfernen, eine bessere Umwälzung zu realisieren und so das Problem ähnlich wie im Schwimmteich in den Griff zu bekommen.

Für die Steuerung nehme ich einfache Bausätze aus dem Elektrofachhandel, die eigene Filtertechnik wird nun natürlich noch an die kleineren Gewässer ( hier gesamt 12 m³ ) angepasst, sodass ein preiswertes Gesamtsystem für diese Anwendungsfälle das Ziel ist.

Da mein Grundstück mit dem Aquarium sowie dem daneben befindlichen Teich sehr gut von Zaungästen sichtbar ist, stehe ich hier natürlich unter ständiger Beobachtung mit allem was dazu gehört, Kritiker, Besserwisser und glücklicher Weise auch sehr vielen Sympatisanten. Anfänglich wurde ich als Algenzüchter betittelt, weil ich im Aquarium nur trübe grüne Brühe hatte, heute ist dies glücklicher Weise nicht mehr der Fall und man kommt mit dem was sich so entwickelt langsam zu sehr guter Akteptanz bei den Zaungästen.

Würde mich freun, wenn wir hierzu fachsimpeln könnten und wünsche eine gute Woche.


----------



## goldfisch (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor*

Lieber Roland,

Die von Dir aufgelisteteten Fische sind bis auf den __ Gründling schon aufgrund Ihrer Größe nicht für die dauerhafte Aquarienhaltung geeignet. Keine Ahnung von der __ Schleie, aber alles andere kommt in der Natur in harten und neutral bis alkalische Wasser vor. Bei Sonnenfischen reicht schon die Schneeschmelze, das es durch aussüssen zu Massensterben kommt.

Kleine Gewässer heizen sich im Sommer stark auf. Deshalb werden, wenn überhaupt in Miniteichen oder Aussenaquarien eher subtropische __ Kleinfische gehalten, die einen entsprechenden Temperaturbereich abkönnen.

Ob Du so ein Aquarium überhaupt algenfrei bekommst (wozu auch), ist fraglich. Auf keinen Fall, indem Du die Planzen reduzierst. Zum Thema Algengift kontra Biomasse ernten findest Du aber genug ausführliche Beiträge anderer User.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## sister_in_act (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor*

Hallo

eigentlich dachte ich immer, wir versuchen uns mit unseren teichen  weitgehend an der natur zu orientieren und mit technischen hilfsmitteln dort einzugreifen, wo die bedingungen der natur nicht ausreichend nachempfunden werden können.
chemie, gleich in welcher form ,  gehört m.E. nicht dazu.
wobei ich immer von biotopen und  teichen mit fischbesatz spreche.für schwimmteiche gelten sicher andere regeln.


> Was ich damit sagen will, ist, wenn man die grundlegenden Regeln, wie oben oder in den Fachbeiträgen angesprochen, beachtet, kann man auch ohne teure Technik und irgendwelchen "Mittelchen" auskommen. Beweise dafür (also Teiche ohne Technik), dass es funktioniert, gibt es hier genug.



und es gibt auch entsprechend viele gegenbeispiele, wo teure *mittelchen* letztendlich nie die lösung vorhandener probleme waren.

und betreffs>keimfreiheit<
unsere umwelt ist nie keimfrei und wird es auch nie werden und ist auch nicht nötig!
 die auseinandersetzung mit keimen  stärkt letztendlich das immunsystem und da unterscheidet sich der mensch nicht wesentlich vom tier.

insofern frage ich mich, warum sollte ein teich mit fischen ( und anderem getier) keimfrei sein?
welchen nutzen hat das tier im teich davon?
und,-fange ich diesen kreislauf einmal an muß ich ihn permanent beibehalten. ob das immer möglich ist und welche kosten das mit sich bringt ist dann die frage..

mfg ulla


----------



## biowaba (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor*



> insofern frage ich mich, warum sollte ein teich mit fischen ( und anderem getier) keimfrei sein?
> welchen nutzen hat das tier im teich davon?
> und,-fange ich diesen kreislauf einmal an muß ich ihn permanent beibehalten. ob das immer möglich ist und welche kosten das mit sich bringt ist dann die frage..
> 
> mfg ulla



Hallo Ulla,

Du hast vollkommen Recht, Keimfreiheit im Teich mit Fischbesatz ist ja auch nicht mein Ziel !
Da ich an meinem eigenen Aquarium und dem Teich nur ausprobiere, was möglich ist, die Fische bestmöglichst leben zu lassen, aber gleichzeitig klares Wasser zu erhalten und das mit den Erkenntissen aus der biologischen Schwimmbad- und Teichtechnik heraus ist es dort so, dass ich nicht den Wert auf die Entkeimung sondern nur auf das algenfreie Wasser lege. Eine Entkeimung findet hier nicht statt, da es keinen dazu gehörigen Teil der Anlage dort gibt.

Richtig ist Deine Aussage auch, dass ich so das System ständig ( April - September ) aufrechterhalten muss. Da es aber verhältnismäßig wenig kostet und ich damit den Reinigungsaufwand sehr weit minimieren kann, ist es für mich persönlich eine gute Alternative zu anderen Möglichkeiten ( diese negiere ich nicht sondern akzeptiere sie ebenso ).

Wie auch schon ein Mitglied hier sagte ist auch richtig, - wer Fische nicht zur eigenen Ernährung hält, macht schon mal etwas grundlegendes verkehrt- oder so ähnlich -. Nur ein Gewässer ohne Fische ist auch nicht schön anzusehen, ebenfalls nicht wenn es trübes Wasser in sich birgt.

Übrigens ist das mit dem Freilandaquarium und dem Fischteich nur ein persönlicher Versuch von mir und hat mit dem, was wir eigentlich tun nur nebensächlichen Charackter.


----------



## goldfisch (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor*

Hallo Roland,

das Mitglied leistet sich die Eitelkeit Fische nur zu seiner Erbauung (bis auf eine Art sind sie auch nicht essbar) zu halten.

Das Mitglied hat aber trotzdem bedenken, ob man potentielle Nahrungsmittel, in diesem Fall Krill oder amerikanische Süsswasserkrebse aus Aquakultur in einer hungernten Welt zur industiellen Herrstellung eines Biozid verwendet, was ganz einfach nur Chlor ersetzt. 

Das gleiche gilt für Bio- Benzin und ähnliche Green Technologie.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## biowaba (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor*




goldfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> 
> das Mitglied leistet sich die Eitelkeit Fische nur zu seiner Erbauung (bis auf eine Art sind sie auch nicht essbar) zu halten.
> 
> ...



hallo Jürgen, sorry wenn ich da was falsch verstanden hatte.

Zu Deiner Anmerkung bezüglich der Rohstoffe folgendes:
- der Rohstoff des Al....  stammt nicht aus von Dir erwähnter Kultur, sondern ist ein Abfallprodukt ähnlicher Tierchen aus deutschen oder an Deutschland angrenzenden Gewässern, welches in Massen vorkommt und nicht extra hierfür gezüchtet wird. Du meinst sicherlich ähnliche Produkte aus den USA, damit könntest Du Recht haben, in unserem Fall glücklicher Weise nicht !!!
Es handelt sich auch nicht um ein Biozid als Chlorersatz und hat keinerlei derartige Wirkung ! Das Al...  lässt die Organik am Leben !, und sorgt nur dafür, dass diese geflockt und somit filterfähig gemacht werden kann, mehr nicht !!

Es gibt dafür auch ein Sicherheitsdatenblatt, in dem alles genauestens dargelegt ist !

Also keine Sorge zur Beunruhigung, wir finden auch nicht alles gut, was so angepriesen wird, daher sind wir für alle Kritiken und Fragen offen und haben sicherlich auf alles eine faire und offene Antwort.


----------



## Eugen (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor*

Hi Roland



biowaba schrieb:


> :Es handelt sich auch nicht um ein Biozid als Chlorersatz und hat keinerlei derartige Wirkung !



Wir sprechen aber schon von "Chitosan" , oder


----------



## biowaba (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: biowaba stellt sich im Forum vor*

hallo Eugen,

natürlich ist der Rohstoff Chitosan, aber es handelt sich hierbei um eine speziell für die Anwendung im Schwimmbad- und Teichwasser modifizierte Type. 
Da in anderen Anwendungsfällen von Chitosan und natürlich auch von verschiedensten Herstellern " Keulen " produziert und angeboten werden, war es garnicht so einfach einen geeigneten Rohstoff sowie die Herstellungsweise und Rezeptur zu finden.

So fanden wir die Lösung aus der Chitosananwendung in der Medizin, unser Al... hat gleichzeitig heilende Wirkung und ist keine " Keule "

Wir sind wie sehr viele andere auch gebrannte Kinder, was Versprechungen von Anbietern angeht, so entstand ja unser Wirken bezüglich Wasser erst.


----------

